
From Non-Recursive to Recursive Language 70K Years Ago – How? - giardini
&quot;Language evolution to revolution: the leap from rich-vocabulary non-recursive communication system to recursive language 70,000 years ago was associated with acquisition of a novel component of imagination, called Prefrontal Synthesis, enabled by a mutation that slowed down the prefrontal cortex maturation simultaneously in two or more children – the Romulus and Remus hypothesis&quot;<p>by Andrey Vyshedskiy<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;riojournal.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;38546&#x2F;<p>Article includes explanations of<p>a) how ~18% of the population can envision neither complex structures&#x2F;actions nor the sentences that describe them,<p>b) why those same persons have few if any religious&#x2F;spiritual beliefs, manifest a deficit in imagination and have IQ levels of ~86,<p>c) How the structure of language and thought would differ between cultures whose members have and do not have Prefrontal Synthesis,<p>d) possible genesis of Prefrontal Synthesis.
======
chupa-chups
I know it's against the rules but still: thanks for this link. _Very_
interesting read.

